

Why the Kindle is No iPod [2007] - nbashaw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/11/why_kindle_is_n.php

======
nbashaw
I'm particularly interested in this claim:

 _"For the Kindle to be the "iPod of reading," it would have had to have been
preceded by a "Napster of reading." And, of course, it wasn't. Which probably
tells you something about the difference between songs and stories."_

Is there anything intrinsic about books that makes a "napster of reading"
impossible? The only reason I can think of is that reading a book is harder
than listening to an album.

